# can you fit 18's on a B3 passat?



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

can you fit 18's on a B3 passat?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: can you fit 18's on a B3 passat? (precision upholstery)*

yep.


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can you fit 18's on a B3 passat? (precision upholstery)*

Yes, without too much of lowering, or you'll will have some work to do. I'm running 18x8.5..tires 215/35-18 rear, and 205/35-18 front


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: can you fit 18's on a B3 passat? (justdubbin')*

sweet! do you have any pics of your ride?


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can you fit 18's on a B3 passat? (precision upholstery)*

I'll send as soon I can get to do it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: can you fit 18's on a B3 passat? (precision upholstery)*

Yep, we'd recommend 215/35R18 with 18x7 or 7.5", ET38 to Et40 or so


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: can you fit 18's on a B3 passat? (precision upholstery)*


----------



## obvioustroll (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdubbin'* »_


----------



## dubbin'one (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (obvioustroll)*

Hey, those r some nice rims, what are???


----------



## dubbin'one (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin'one)*

Wheels???


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin'one)*

There 18" ADr wheells w/Nankang 215/35-18


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justdubbin')*

looking to sell these wheels if interested


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justdubbin')*

bump


----------



## justdubbin' (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justdubbin')*

still available...


----------

